# Another "Poor Photo" Ebay Purchase



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a habit of bidding on Russian watches even though the"seller" has a very poor, small, and out of focus photo and doesn't seem to know anything about the watch! This time the photo was so poor that I asked for a better one. What I got was not much better. Well, I took a chance and this is what I got. Did a bit of internet research, but did not find anything on this watch. It appears to be a modern (I think) 24 hour Vostok. Can anyone provide any more info? Look what came with the watch - a Poljot International Warranty. Too bad that the watch I got did not match the Warranty!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol: You've got yourself one of the last ones on that Poljot International series!! And apparently it's a chrono too! Someone is going to be missing his papers...

I believe that's a Vostok 2423/891272 (Vostok 2423 movement). Specs for that one are as follow:

Mechanical lever movement

Manual winding, 24-hours

Diameter: 24 mm

Movement height: 3,7 mm

17 jewels

Functions: hours, minutes

Shock protection

Frequency: 19800 vph.

Daily rate from -20 to +60 s/day

Power reserve minimum: 38 h

The bezel seems to have been cleaned with some sort of solvent because it lost all the markings and the golden paint (or maybe it's a bezel from some other model, a Partner maybe):










Vostok only made 4 models of these 24h watches AFAIK. Smirs used to sell them but they are out of stock now... The other 3 models were these:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed information. I think it's a completely different bezel since the outer edges are very thin and there are no marks on them. Any idea when these watches were produced?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No idea but I think they are post 2000. At least they were being sold by that time but I don't know if they existed before.

...and here we go with the Russian watch mess thing... I've just found a cached page from one of the know sellers with this one...










The bezel is just like yours but the "Made in Russia" is on a different place on the dial.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

That's it, except for the Made in placement. It looks better down there, and the dial looks cleaner.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, it's still nice and it's seems like it isn't a very easy to find watch.

I've tried to find a little bit more on this movement as I'm guessing it's maybe something that comes from Poljot or Raketa but I couldn't find anything. I'm guessing this because all these factories used to work more or less together in Soviet times and I'm not seeing Vostok developing a whole new movement just to release a small production of 4 different dials. Poljot and Raketa have had 24h movements for years, so it would be easier and cheaper just to use their movements. Just a guess anyway...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, it's still nice and it's seems like it isn't a very easy to find watch.
> 
> I've tried to find a little bit more on this movement as I'm guessing it's maybe something that comes from Poljot or Raketa but I couldn't find anything. I'm guessing this because all these factories used to work more or less together in Soviet times and I'm not seeing Vostok developing a whole new movement just to release a small production of 4 different dials. Poljot and Raketa have had 24h movements for years, so it would be easier and cheaper just to use their movements. Just a guess anyway...


You're right :yes:

I've read it's a Poljot movement, though I don't remember where.. nor when :angel_not:

Nice watch! I'd like to get one... :man_in_love:


----------

